# alec bradley harvest 97 Corona Cigar Review - Better than Advertised



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Smoked a couple of these and they are much better than I thought. Lots of flavor, a rich cocoa taste with earthy notes and hints of cream and leath...

Read the full review here: alec bradley harvest 97 Corona Cigar Review - Better than Advertised


----------



## JTRAYNHAM (Jul 17, 2010)

Love this smoke - It's been in regular rotation for a while.


----------

